# What is this?



## Mike D (Sep 16, 2008)

I have had this around the garage for a while now. I found it in an old house one of my builders demo'd.


----------



## Mike D (Sep 16, 2008)

back.........


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Kinda looks like a voltmeter......


----------



## Mike D (Sep 16, 2008)

Duh........ How would it have been used?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Mike D said:


> Duh........ How would it have been used?


To measure voltage on two ranges.
One terminal (+) is common, the other two terminals are for high (150) & low (15) volt ranges.


----------



## Mike D (Sep 16, 2008)

Thank you. 



I have been looking to see how old it is. It has a state of GA sticker on the side.pretty cool.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

They're something kind of romantic about the industrial/locomotive age. Everything is so utilitarian and simplistic now.


----------



## Tuckahoe Sparkplug (Oct 3, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> They're something kind of romantic about the industrial/locomotive age. Everything is so utilitarian and simplistic now.


Yeah, I agree....and it was manufactured to last forever and a day. Technology has moved us forward with plastics, light weight metals, etc., but it's still cool to see how equipment was designed in the early days when distributed electricity was in its infancy. They were definitely pioneers.


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

*old time volt meter*

ya mike i like old time electrical stuff , just a little help if you like to test it be carefull , and just to help you out , look on the back it will tell you the impedance of that dc meter , if you have that its important dont just connect it up to dc you may blow it . you need a resistor with that meter may be two really . a example lets say the impedance of that old meter its 200 ohms . if thats the meter z in ohms you must subtract that from the resistance of the circuit ohms , meaning total volts of circuit and total current of circuit you may need a 20 k resistor or more on the positive side of that meter . you take meter z and subtract that from total ohms of circuit than you get a resistor from that calculation and put it in on the positive side of that meter just trying to help ya , thanks for that picture it looks great i also collect old stuff , take care best to ya :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike D (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks. I have a few oldies I have picked up thru the years.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Clean it up. You are now the proud custodion of your nations industrial history. Should you think it is junk - then post to a welcome home here this side of the pond.

Frank


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

hey Frank ,iam more impressed with what was made in the old days then what i see today , i know that sounds bad ,but look at what we have and what is a copy cat of what we had the only thing today that changes is cell phones how small we can make these , and lab tops with more store space .i feel most inventors are only interested in the fast dollar not what we need , and manufacturing is a money pit , if its a risk to make why try . ya they dont make stuff like they use to ? i read patents for fun , on electric stuff only from way back , i always thought old thomas edison made the lite bulb but i was wrong , he payed for the patent rights from a guy in your country .if ya go way back someone already made it ,and bill gates has over 200 infringment law suites to prove that . stuff was built better to last forever today its junk . best to ya take care


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Nick

Take a look at the oldies I collect. ( vintage post). Like you I appreciate the quality, innovation and practicality of older manufactured 'stuff'.



Frank


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

Great stuff frank ,i have only been on this site for 11 months but i never looked at anything else but the general stuff and sometimes tool stuff the old time pictures are interesting , nice to see how many electricians had some really old time electrical stuff and in good shape also , i like old time electrical, we did a expansion a small power plant ge 45 mega watt generator reheat type ge jet engine t 38 a small plant in vero beach florida i got to see the exsiting old plant old motor generators and the wooden handels on some of the old disconnects i wish i had taken pictures , best to ya take care :thumbsup: .


----------



## thekoolcody (Aug 30, 2008)

They Have one Of Those At the Fire House....


----------



## enauman (Oct 28, 2008)

Do you want to sell it?


----------



## Mike D (Sep 16, 2008)

No, I will be keeping it. Adds a touch of class to the garege..............


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

Mike D said:


> No, I will be keeping it. Adds a touch of class to the garege..............


gosh, i been wanting one of them things for years!!!! i would pay 1,000's of $$$$$$$ for it!!!!!! maybe MILLION$ !!!!!!! oh well. maybe one will show up at the flea mkt.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2009)

Who knows why its called a Jewell Voltmeter? and if one digs deep back in the day would it not be a amp or volt meter?
after all back then did we not have to add a high resistor in series with the coil to have a volt meter and add low resistor (or just wire) in parallel with the series of resistor and coil.

Note I don't know if I'm right or not after all I am a rookie.


----------



## enauman (Oct 28, 2008)

*What's in a Name*

Made by the Jewel Electric Company. The units of electricity (Amp, Volt, Watt, Etc.) are named after the scientists who first quantified their existence. If you were to look up the history of the Jewel instrument company, I would suspect it's name was a play on words substituting Jewel for Joule (a unit of energy).


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2009)

I think Jewell Electrical Instrument Co. Started by making analog electrical meters and analog meters use what’s called a Jewell movement for the pointer (Jewel bearings were invented in 1704 for use in watches) So I would say there 3 best selling meters would have been the Jewell Voltmeters, Jewell Ammeters and the Jewell Wattmeter.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2009)

*Looks to be **Jewell Instruments is around yet and they make digital now too.
*


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

When I first saw the photo I did a double take. I've got a voltmeter and an ammeter by Weston around the same vintage. I don't have a photo but the similarities are striking.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

*I did a little looking around*

I emailed a picture of your meter to the company that I thought had made it and this it the reply.




Please see below.

Best regards,

Gary











*Gary S. Dudman**
*Sales Manager, Sensors, Avionics, & Solenoids
p 603.669.6400 ext 324
f 603.622.2690
c 603.540.3710
[email protected]








​*From:* Mike Harbour 
*Sent:* Monday, January 26, 2009 8:09 AM
*To:* Gary Dudman
*Subject:* RE: Any Idea how old this is?


Believe it or not, that Jewell had nothing to do with us. It was a meter company in Chicago that went out of business in 1929. I believe they were founded in 1903, so this could be anywhere between 80 and 106 years old.










*Mike** Harbour*
Product Manager
p 603.669.6400 ext 385
f 603.669.5962
c 603.494.5861
[email protected]


----------



## JBIRD (Mar 26, 2008)

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...S_enUS300US301&um=1&ei=otMvSv7DC6OkmQe50djzCg


Interesting stuff here


----------



## Larry Fine (Oct 24, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Who knows why its called a Jewell Voltmeter? and if one digs deep back in the day would it not be a amp or volt meter?


The odds are because it has a jeweled movement (the pivot bearing).

And, don't be suprised if it's made for DC, as in measuring batteries for old radios. 6 or 12v for tube filaments, and a 120vdc HV supply.


----------



## Mike D (Sep 16, 2008)

Interesting.
I havent been on the site for a while, working overseas.


----------

